# New guy in Calgary



## Krprice84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Figured I'd post an intro finally

I'm Kevin, I'm a single dad, and I'm pretty new to machine tools.

Used some stuff in school but I learn quick enough, so I figure I'll jump in with both feet.

Don't gave a shop, just my basement, which is my reloading/gun/tool room.

I generally do whatever work I need done on my guns, bike, and truck, myself. Swapped barrels on my M1A over the winter, things like that.

Got myself a Kawasaki Z1000 this season, and my daughter loves it. Need to make a couple sliders and other things for it now.

Looking to find some decent prices on metal to work with, as well as just learn with.

Also looking for a lathe that's small, but big enough to do rifle barrels on. Basically needs as big a spindle as possible, but don't have room for a real long one. 

Anyways that's me


----------



## PeterT (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome Kevin. I've heard the term 'gun lathe' used occasionally but was never quite sure what that actually translated into features wise compared to similar swing/bed offerings. But there seems to be a lot of discussion on the gun & machinist forums, so I hope you find something to your liking. One think I learned kind of the hard way if its an issue for you: I didn't get a taper attachment when I bought my lathe at the time a) trying to conserve cost b) figured I could just buy & bolt on later c) didn't see much use for it at the time. Well, turns out I was wrong on all 3 counts & now I occasionally wish I opted for it when I had the chance. I'm not a firearms guy but heard some gun guys make tapered barrels and/or longish tapered tooling, so just throwing that factor out FWIW.

These guys aren't in Canada obviously, but they kind of chat about the specs relative to the bigger (swing & bed) gun lathes. Good luck & welcome aboard!
http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-36-Gunsmith-s-Lathe-with-Stand/G4003G
http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-36-Gunsmithing-Lathe/G0750G


----------



## Alexander (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey welcome. Why are you trying to get a big spindle for gun smithing? I'm going to take a stab at it and say you may be trying to fit the rifle action inside the spindle bore. Just curious, I hope you find a machine. It really can be difficult to find the right deal.


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 9, 2015)

No, I want to be able to fit barrels into the spindle, and fit a spider on the outboard side so it can be stabilized well.

I know these small lathes aren't great for gunsmith work, but I've read of guys doing good things on them too. Can't hurry to give it a try.... Worst thing that happens is I destroy a barrel lol.

Barrel blanks can be as big as 1.25" before being profiled so a big bore is nice. On the other hand, there is no way to profile a barrel on a lathe smaller than about 30" center to center (well shorter barrels of course you can).

The king 10x22 will probably have to do for now I guess.... Better than nothing. Plus it will actually be able to be taken into my basement. I don't know how I'd get a 6 or 700 pound machine down there


----------



## PeterT (Oct 9, 2015)

If this is the 10x22, they spec a 1" spindle bore. But guessing that might be approx. conversion of a metric size so maybe confirm if its getting close to what you need. I was kind of wondering if some of the gunsmith lathes have 'oversized' spindles for the same basic swing/bed models. But kind of looks like everything grows together unfortunately: capacity, swing, spindle, weight, bucks...
I was trying to determine headstock spindle type on that one (threaded vs. D-style camlock). If you are having to run reverse a lot for whatever reason, yet another consideration.
http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm?CD=116&ID=2369
Yup, moving big machines up/down stairs is not for the fainthearted. I've read some real horror stories. Also, pre-drain your oil if you happen to buy gear bath vs a belt drive model because tilt angle is sufficient to have oil leak out. Ask me how I know


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 15, 2015)

Haha, yea, I'll be taking a lot of stuff off it when I get out.

I think I'll end up saving up the cash for the cx701. I just can't find what I want used, but if something comes up between now and then, we'll see.

Anyone able /willing to check out a machine with me if I find one? I don't really know what to look for, even with the new busy bee lathe I'd want to check it out before I brought it home


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey Kevin, I can probably come with you to checkout a new machine if needed.

@Alexander  seems like a good candidate too if he's available, or any other of the actual journeymen machinists on the forum.

Let me know either way though,

JW


----------



## Alexander (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah I don't mind coming and giving a diagnosis


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome guys, I'll let you know when I find something, or if I decide to just drop the cash at busy bee.

To ease the pain of the liberals winning the election, I picked up a new semi auto rifle yesterday, so I got set back a little in my lathe fund.....Lol


----------



## Alexander (Oct 21, 2015)

If you want to piss of treaudau get the cz858 with a 100rd drum mag pined at 5


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hehehe my last purchase was a CZ858 (one that was prohibited, converted auto, very clear looking inside it is converted auto), and my first machining project was milling the mag well so I could fit the B&T mag well adapter from wolverine, to allow me to use AR pistol mags.

I then proceeded to buy eight teen round pistol mags, and got some coupler base plates so two mags go end to end.

He would piss his pants lol


----------



## Alexander (Oct 21, 2015)

The cz858 is a wonderful gun and an absolute pleasure to use.


----------



## Janger (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a cx701 if you want to see a demo or try turning something. ....


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 22, 2015)

Alexander said:


> The cz858 is a wonderful gun and an absolute pleasure to use.


It really is, I love it. I don't think you could have it jam up ever, unless there is a miss feed from the mag. Probably one of my favorite guns.

I do like the M1A too, and I spent a long time gathering parts for mine.


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 22, 2015)

Janger said:


> I have a cx701 if you want to see a demo or try turning something. ....



Cool man, when I get closer to buying it, I might very well take you up on it.

My big concern with these us that I've read a few horror stories about them, and more than a few horror stories about busy bee warranty or service. Doesn't make me feel very comfortable when I'm dropping that kind of cash.

Kind if hoping the dollar gets better then maybe I can get the grizzly 4003 or 4003g


----------



## Janger (Oct 22, 2015)

I've read a few horror stories too. However, I had a minor warranty issue, broken rpm meter, they couriered out a new part pretty quick. A number of forum members have craftex and I'd say we're generally satisfied. I don't have 10 or 15K to spend on a big unit. I don't think Grizz or King Canada is any better or any different and at least busy bee is here in town as opposed to Seattle... Still I hear ya. This is my first lathe and I agree knowing what to buy is pretty tricky, until you've run one for some time I just don't think you're gonna know what you need. For me I'd say the CX701 is not long enough for what I'm doing recently, it could be more rigid, and quick change gear box would really be useful. I'd prefer a 14x40 with more power. I see the Grizz 4003 has quick change, more length and the right tool post. Its $5K with shipping & exchange. wow.


----------



## Janger (Oct 22, 2015)

Craftex CX707 has much better features. Anybody here have one?


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 22, 2015)

Oooo, I didn't realize the cx701 didn't have quick change.that kind of sucks.

But it does have separate feed and thread rods, so at least you don't need to change up gears to go between those, do you?


----------



## Janger (Oct 22, 2015)

I added a quick change to mine. Really nice upgrade. Required really. There's some photos on here about it. Yes feed and thread rods are separate but attached to gears so the ratio installed governs the feed speed. It has powered cross slide which is nice too.

I'm actually quite pleased with it. I've done some good stuff and it's a great unit to learn on. Any issues are really pretty minor.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 22, 2015)

Krprice84 said:


> It really is, I love it. I don't think you could have it jam up ever, unless there is a miss feed from the mag. Probably one of my favorite guns.
> 
> I do like the M1A too, and I spent a long time gathering parts for mine.



 Oh if you get the cz858 hot it can really jam bad. We has 2 guys loading mags and one guy just shooting continuously for about 300 or 400 rounds. It jammed so bad that even hammering on the bolt wouldn't open it until we took the whole action apart.


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 22, 2015)

Janger said:


> I added a quick change to mine. Really nice upgrade. Required really. There's some photos on here about it. Yes feed and thread rods are separate but attached to gears so the ratio installed governs the feed speed. It has powered cross slide which is nice too.
> 
> I'm actually quite pleased with it. I've done some good stuff and it's a great unit to learn on. Any issues are really pretty minor.


You added a quick change gear box or tool post?? Tool post seems easy and well worth it, gear box sounds hard


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 22, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Oh if you get the cz858 hot it can really jam bad. We has 2 guys loading mags and one guy just shooting continuously for about 300 or 400 rounds. It jammed so bad that even hammering on the bolt wouldn't open it until we took the whole action apart.



Lol that's probably because you expanded the metal lol

Though I guess I wonder, they are made for battle use in full auto. Well, I guess actually militaries generally have a "duty cycle" for various firing modes and situations.

I know I've loaded up all eight of my mags and blasted through all 80 rounds as fast as possible with no hiccup, but that's not nearly the 3 or 4 hundred you guys did.

Now I have something to try out lol. Need more mags!


----------



## Janger (Oct 23, 2015)

Janger said:


> I added a quick change to mine. Really nice upgrade. Required really. There's some photos on here about it. Yes feed and thread rods are separate but attached to gears so the ratio installed governs the feed speed. It has powered cross slide which is nice too.



Tool post-just the tool post. A gear box sounds great though!


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 23, 2015)

Janger said:


> Tool post-just the tool post. A gear box sounds great though!



I saw a video of a home built lathe a guy made. I think he used a head stock for another lathe, and used a motorbike transmission for the gear changes.

Obviously wouldn't work for a gear box but I bet a gearbox for another lathe could be added with enough work

Lots of work lol


----------



## PeterT (Oct 23, 2015)

This link kind of elaborates on how some folks define a 'gun' lathe.
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=90815
Explains why I couldn't see much difference from a standard lathe from headstock forward.

But looks like there are lots of  homebrew adaptations to rig up a spider to existing conventional lathe. Google 'make spider for metal lathe' / images turns up a lot of neat ideas. I can see some usefulness there outside of barrel holding.


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yea I've already decided to make a spider for whatever lathe I get

Pretty much a required item


----------



## Tom O (Oct 23, 2015)

It's not that hard getting machinery into the basement my son and I moved our Clausing lathe , Craftex mill , and Atlas shaper downstairs by ourselves I just used a box made out of 2x6 along with a 2x6 frame that fits in the door jamb between the kitchen and the enterance door 1/2 sheet of ply and hand winch. It worked great just had to use the engine hoist from the bottom landing. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Joel.The-Guy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Kevin! You know who this is? 

I was looking around to see what people had to say about the King Canada 1022 (grizzly G0602). I picked one up to replace my SIEG. 

So far I'm NOT very impressed. I've read a few reviews and watched some videos...  It seems to me people don't want to admit when they have made a mistake in purchasing something ... I'll be honest. My new lathe has a few nice features but I will have to make a BUNCH of changes / mods to this KC to make it as good as the C6 

Anyway. So far, I would advise against the king Canada KC1022ML. I will try to do a little write up but I've been quite busy lately.


----------



## Krprice84 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey man! Thanks for letting me know man.... I'm pretty leery about a lot of stuff out there right now

Work seems to be slowing down for me, so I'm not buying one soon anyways. When things pick up I might just bite the bullet and get something that will do what I want, maybe one of the craftex lathes, maybe a grizzly, or maybe find something else from the states or out east. Not sure yet really


----------

